# Tired of feeling ill



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Huh.., here we go again. Just tittered up to 3 1/2 grains of armour. Was doing so well on it, then bam! Feel like I'm crashing again. Yes I have hashi and it is getting worse for the last 10 mos. Feels like I'm hypo again. I mean really?? My kids don't have their mother again! I'm so achy and dragging all the time. I'm wondering is my adrenal's fatigued? I'm scared. Do I have Addison's? I'm scared I'm going to die. I don't want to leave my kids and husband. They need me. I just had bloodwork done last week and I will post them as soon as they come back. Hopefully tomorrow. I can't seem to handle stress a lot. Did I mention we are moving in 2 weeks? Where am I going to get the strength. Am I in a adrenal crisis? My blood pressure is normal. Just a nervous wreak!


----------



## Ckelley (Apr 10, 2013)

If only we could fix it and stay fixed. I totally understand your frustration and am going through that as well. It is hard enough being disconnected from yourself, but awful to not be able to take care of your family. Hang in there. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks CKelley. And I hope you feel better as well. This disease is the pits!


----------

